# Prami



## Coop817 (Apr 2, 2012)

I may switch to CEM or researchstop for adex, and aromasin....BUT i will also be running Tren, and since they have liquid prami, i might use that instead of caber....what's the proper prami dose (to start with)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

start low brother.. like .25mg's.  If I go higher than that for the first week or so, it makes me sick as a dog.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 4, 2012)

.25 or even .125mg is a good starting dose. .5mg should be enough but I would just keep it at .25mg for a couple weeks to see how it goes and to minimize sides. I personally take it before bed as it helps me fall asleep. Unfortunately it wakes me up after only 4-5 hours of sleep. So some melatonin and some IPA+mod grf and it's lights out for 7 hours of restful sleep.


----------



## superman39 (Apr 5, 2012)

Def take it before bed. Prami will turn ur stomach inside out. Nasty feeling. I say go with caber.


----------



## booze (Apr 7, 2012)

who has caber please? thanks.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 7, 2012)

booze said:


> who has caber please? thanks.



Caber better be in pills as it's not stable in liquid form. This is why most RC sites don't carry it.


----------



## booze (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok thanks, whose prami would u recommend?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 7, 2012)

booze said:


> Ok thanks, whose prami would u recommend?



I have CEM's.


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Apr 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> start low brother.. like .25mg's.  If I go higher than that for the first week or so, it makes me sick as a dog.



does your body eventually get used to the prami? apparently i took way too much last night and thought i was gonna die. almost scared to even touch the shit now.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 17, 2012)

hongthaomurphy said:


> does your body eventually get used to the prami? apparently i took way too much last night and thought i was gonna die. almost scared to even touch the shit now.



I do.. but if you take even a short break, you gotta start low again.  It's funny cuz I haven't touched mine for a couple weeks.. and f'd up and took .5mg's. Almost puked at the gym this morning.. then had flu like symptoms all day until about 20 minutes ago.  Couldn't even eat all day.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 17, 2012)

don't fuck around with prami, start very low.  I can't handle the stuff even at .125mg.  yes it's a small amount.  but the stuff is very potent.  If I took .25, I would be selling buicks.  stuff is very strong. I tried it for several weeks and could not build up a tolerance.

my advise(if prami makes you sick), switch to caber. be sure to get pill form of caber and not liquid.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 18, 2012)

My body got used to prami after probably 5 or 6 doses, but working up to that point I was sick to my stomach every time I took it.


----------



## booze (Apr 25, 2012)

What dose are you running? I've got some cem prami now, is it dosed correctly? Thanks.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 25, 2012)

booze said:


> What dose are you running? I've got some cem prami now, is it dosed correctly? Thanks.



It definitely dosed well.. I've only been using about 1/8 of a ML eod.  More than that and I get sick.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2012)

. 25mg every other day works for me. Try taking it at night before you go to bed with a little food


----------



## booze (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. What's the half life of prami?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 25, 2012)

I beleive it's about 8-12 hours.


----------



## acemon (Apr 25, 2012)

Prami makes me so sick, I have a full bottle 60ml and I wont touch it. I use caber from one of the sponsors on this forum and I don't have any of the sides like prami gives you.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

have you ttied taking it with food before bed and such?  even low dose like .25mg eod or even e3d?


----------

